# Essex TT's



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

If any one lives in Essex and sees any TT's out and about can they stick a TTOC card under the wiper.

There are lots of TT's here but not many of them forum or TTOC members.

Let's boost the Essex member numbers.


----------



## keithytt (Jun 13, 2008)

Will do...

Which end of Essex are you @


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Chaps, i would like to meet up more often with fellow enthusiasts in the Essex area,i live near Bishops Stortford

Lamps


----------



## keithytt (Jun 13, 2008)

lamps said:


> Hi Chaps, i would like to meet up more often with fellow enthusiasts in the Essex area,i live near Bishops Stortford
> 
> Lamps


Ah right im in Waltham Abbey so nottoo far bud


----------



## AN20NYW (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi guys i live around Rayleigh but up for a meet!


----------



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

OK I will try for a meet in the week and at the weekend. I can cope with 2 pub meals in a week or so.

I will check my diary and post a few options for dates over the next few weeks.

Choose what you fancy and see how it goes


----------

